# Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

Pressemeldung/Newsletter

*Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017​*
*Die Zukunft des Angelns  *

Angeln in Naturschutzgebieten, Kormoran-Management, Gewässerrandstreifen, Angeln ab 12, Verbändeförderung, Ökologische Stationen, Wasserkraft - diese und weitere Themen sind Teil der Forderungen, die der Anglerverband Niedersachsen Mitte August an sechs Parteien in Niedersachsen übermittelt hat.
Antworten erwartet der AVN auf seine Wahlprüfsteine, konkrete Fragen zur zukünftigen Angel-, Naturschutz- und Gewässerpolitik in Niedersachsen. 
Bis zum 08. September sollen die Politiker Farbe bekennen und Position beziehen.

Hier geht's zum download (PDF).

---------------------------------------------​
*Online zur Fischerprüfung*

...mit dem AVN und Fishing-King! 
Am 01.09. startet offiziell die Kooperation, Prüfungstermine und -orte werden noch bekannt gegeben.

Werner Klasing, Präsident des AVN: 
"Mit Fishing-King erreichen wir jetzt vor allem junge Menschen und Berufstätige, die bislang nicht an unseren traditionellen Kursen teilnehmen konnten. 
Das Schulungssystem von Fishing-King ist modern und macht Lust auf die Prüfung und das Angeln. Wir sind überzeugt, dass sich dank dieser Ergänzung zu unserem Kursprorgamm mehr Menschen in Niedersachsen für das Angeln begeistern und sich dann auch unseren Vereinen anschließen."

Einige drängende Fragen beantworten wir in einem PDF, das Sie hier über die AVN-website herunterladen können.

---------------------------------------------​*Verabschiedung Fischereigesetz vertagt*

In ihrer letzten Sitzung vom 23.08. beschlossen die Mitglieder des zuständigen Ausschusses im Landtag, die Novelle des Nds. Fischereigesetzes in dieser Legislaturperiode NICHT mehr zu verabschieden.
Mehr dazu, inklusive der Kritik des AVN an der Novelle, auf der AVN-website!

---------------------------------------------​*Ab ans Wasser - als BuFdi oder StudHi beim AVN!*

Zum 01.10.2017 sucht der AVN eine(n) Bundesfreiwillige(n) für die Dauer von 12 Monaten. Es ist alles dabei von Freilandarbeiten, Befischungen, Gewässerrenaturierungen und das Erlernen wissenschaftlicher Grundfertigkeiten!

Bewerbungen als zusammenhängendes PDF bitte an die Geschäftsstelle des AVN: 
info@av-nds.de

Für den Herbst / Winter 2017 suchen wir für unser BAGGERSEE-Projekt studentische Hilfskräfte. Gemeinsam mit dem Baggersee-Team helft Ihr beim Markieren von Satzfischen, Elektrobefischungen und Strukturverbesserungen an Baggerseen. Bezahlung auf Stundenbasis. 

Deine Bewerbung sendest Du bitte in einer zusammenhängenden pdf-Datei an Verbandsbiologe Dr. Thomas Klefoth (t.klefoth@av-nds.de).


---------------------------------------------​*Termine & Veranstaltungen*

Bitte informieren Sie sich über bevorstehende Termine auch über die Facebook-Fanpage und die AVN-website.


04.-08.09. 
AVN-Gewässerwartelehrgang (ausgebucht)

16.09.        
Aal-Tagung AFGN (ausgebucht!)

07.-10.12. 
Angelmesse auf der Pferd&Jagd, Hannover


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Wow! Was die Novelle des FischG angeht, ist der AV im Erkennen des Verschiebens und Beschneidens von Zuständigkeiten und dadurch bedingter möglicher ideologischer "sachfremder" Einflußnahmen Dritter und Aufzeigen der möglichen Folgen aber richtig ausgeschlafen und hellwach!
Dem Versuch dem Gesetz eine völlig neue Zilerichtung zu geben und der Einführung von Hintertüren ist aber richtig ein Riegel vorgeschoben worden.  

Die Stellungnahmen sind lesenswert und lehrreich! 

Erst durch die Stellungnahme des AV wird deutlich, welche politische Richtung da Einfluß in ihrem Sinne zu nehmen versucht hat.  Offen wird  man so etwas nämlich nicht kommunizieren, denn der Wolf trägt einen Schafspelz!
Das ist also auch ne Mahnung an alle Verbände, die an Gesetzesüberarbeitungen beteiligt werden. Dies gerade deshalb, weil die Gefahr besteht bei einem recht  oberflächlichen oder beiläufigen Lesen der Novelle einfach mal diese  feinen Formulierungen mit folgenschwerem Inhalt zu überlesen. 

Da hat der AVN brilliante Arbeit geleistet, wie man es sich von einer Interessenvertretung vorstellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

epp!!!

Vergleiche mit dem zweiten Verband aus Niedersachsen:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330891


----------



## Harrie (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Ja wir haben einen klasse Verband (AVN).Mal schaun wie das "Online zur Fischerprüfung" angenommen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Der AVN bleibt dran an der Sache mit der Novelle zum Fischereigesetz!

Die haben nun auch alle Stellungnahmen dazu jetzt eingestellt, so dass ihr das nachlesen könnt:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/645-novelle-fischereigesetz-wird-nicht-verabschiedet.html

Der andere Niedersachsenverband, der "SPORTFISCHERVERBAND IM 
LANDESFISCHEREIVERBAND WESER-EMS e.V." hat dazu nichts eingebracht in die Politik im Vorfeld, sonder lässt einfach alles geschehen.

Die schmusen lieber weiter mit dem NABU:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Unglaublich, dass Weser-Ems auf so etwas nicht reagiert! Wie dumm muss man sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Rhetorische Frage???????


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass Weser-Ems auf so etwas nicht reagiert! Wie dumm muss man sein?


Wie bereits beim Thema Emsauen deutlich zu vernehmen war,wird W-E und insbesondere der grosse Vorsitzende,wohl auch hier wieder 
die oft betonten,guten Drähte zu Politik und Behörden ins Spiel bringen..

Natürlich diskret im Hintergrund..

Was nix weiter heisst,als das er an  Marionettendrähten hängt und andere die Richtung vorgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was nix weiter heisst,als das er an  Marionettendrähten hängt und andere die Richtung vorgeben.


Daher umso besser, dass wenigstens ein Landesverband aufgewacht ist.
Ist ja nicht nur NDS, die solche Verbände wie den AVN gebrauchen könnten (denke mi grauslichem Grausen auch z. B. an den LFV-BW - neben dem DAFV selber glaube ich die größten Dilettanten und Versager)..

Daher veröffentliche ich die Sachen vom AVN auch immer gerne:
Als positives Beispiel!


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Und auch 2018 bleiben Klasing und seine Mannen am Ball...... Danke schön

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...=1050354821712303&locale2=de_DE&__tn__=*s*s-R


----------



## Deep Down (27. März 2018)

*AW: Newsletter AV-Niedersachsen  5/2017*

Das ist dann mal ne Vertretung, die unsere Interesse auch wahrnimmt und postuliert! 

#6#6#6#6


----------

